# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  Dự án cao tốc Cần Thơ - Cà Mau hơn 11.000 tỷ

## tenten

UBND tỉnh Cà Mau vừa xuất hiện văn bản thoả thuận gửi Thủ tướng Chính phủ đề nghị chiến thuật đầu tư đường bộ đường cao tốc Cần Thơ - Cà Mau đoạn Bạc Liêu - Cà Mau cùng với khái toán tổng mức đầu tư 11.145 tỷ đồng theo hình thức phối kết hợp giữa dự án công cũng như đầu tư đi theo phương thức đối tác doanh nghiệp công tư (PPP) xuất hiện sự tham gia góp vốn ở trong phòng nước.

dự án công trình đường cao tốc Cần Thơ - Cà Mau được kiến nghị đầu tư theo giải pháp phối kết hợp giữa dự án công cũng như dự án PPP xuất hiện sự kết nối góp vốn của nhà nước 50%.



*tham khảo thêm : [replacer_a] công bố Bảng Giá còn mới cho khách hàng*

tại hạ tầng thống nhất về giải pháp hướng đường giữa Bộ giao thông vận tải (GTVT) và nhiều tỉnh đồng bằng con sông Cửu Long, dự án công trình cao tốc Cần Thơ - Cà Mau dài khoảng 46,5 km, có điểm đầu tại Km91+200 nối vào con đường tỉnh 978 nằm trong tỉnh Bạc Liêu; điểm cuối trên Km137+700 nối với con đường hạn chế Quốc lộ 1 đoạn qua thành phố Hồ Chí Minh Cà Mau, mặt cắt ngang thời điểm 1 là 17m, 4 làn xe.

UBND tỉnh Cà Mau cho thấy, thời gian qua, tỉnh Cà Mau đã phối cùng các cơ quan, bộ phận chi tiết tìm tòi nhiều chiến thuật dự án với 3 kịch bản được đưa ra để xem xét, suy nghĩ cũng như lựa chọn.

trước tiên là đầu tư đi theo phân khúc đối tác công - tư (hợp đồng BOT) cũng như không có sự kết nối góp vốn trong phòng nước.

Thứ hai là đầu tư theo phương thức công ty đối tác công - tư (hợp đồng BOT) và xuất hiện sự kết nối góp vốn của phòng nước một nửa từ giá thành trung ương hỗ trợ, vốn do nhà đầu tư thu xếp 50%.

Thứ ba khi là đầu tư theo phương thức đối tác doanh nghiệp công - tư (hợp đồng BOT) tích hợp cùng với dự án công. dự án đường cao tốc Cần Thơ - Cà Mau được tách khiến 2 dự án thành phần: dự án thành phần 3a đc dự án công (đầu tư các cầu rộng lớn và nút giao khác mức, triển khai vào giai đoạn 2021 - 2025; tổng mức đầu tư sơ bộ 2.730 tỷ đồng, sử dụng Chi tiêu trung ương giúp đỡ địa phương); dự án bộ phận 3b đầu tư đi theo cách thức hợp đồng BOT (tổng mức dự án sơ bộ 8.726 tỷ đồng) có sự tham gia góp vốn ở trong phòng nước một nửa từ Chi tiêu trung ương giúp đỡ, tương đương 4.363 tỷ VNĐ (còn lại 50% là vốn người mua tự thu xếp). thời điểm hoàn vốn mang đến dự án công trình thành phần 3b dự kiến khi là 15 năm 5 tháng; thời gian thực hành dự án công trình từ 2021 - 2024.

theo UBND tỉnh Cà Mau, qua phân tích đánh giá 3 giải pháp dự án nhận thấy để làm dự án dự án công trình cao tốc Cần Thơ - Cà Mau vào thời kỳ 2021 - 2025 đi theo phương thức xã hội hóa, đảm bảo sự khả thi, thu hút và phát huy nguồn lực có sẵn xã hội dự án cấu trúc giao thông thì phương án phối hợp giữa dự án công và dự án đi theo phân khúc đối tác công - tư xuất hiện sự kết nối góp vốn của nhà nước 50% khi là khả thi nhất. chiến thuật đầu tư này đã được nhiều UBND địa phương liên tục gồm Bạc Liêu, Sóc Trăng, Hậu Giang, Cần Thơ, Vĩnh Long. Tháng 11/2020, Tỉnh ủy, UBND tỉnh Cà Mau đã làm việc với Tỉnh ủy, UBND và nhiều sở ngành chi tiết của tỉnh Bạc Liêu về giải pháp đầu tư dự án, liên hoàn phía tuyến đường và đã thành lập và hoạt động Ban chỉ huy, Tổ giúp việc Ban lãnh đạo, mời các Chuyên Viên, các bộ phận liên quan tham gia. chỉ đạo 2 tỉnh Cà Mau và Bạc Liêu đã thống nhất ứng trước Chi tiêu địa phương nhằm triển khai những giấy tờ thủ tục sắp dự án và bồi thường, giải phóng bên bằng mang lại dự án công trình.



*tham khảo thêm : Gò Công có siêu dự án công trình [replacer_a] thu hút đông đảo người mua*

UBND tỉnh Cà Mau cho biết thêm, Thủ tướng Chính phủ đã bàn giao UBND tỉnh Cà Mau công ty trì sắp đến dự án dự án công trình, Bộ GTVT và UBND tỉnh Bạc Liêu sẽ liên hoàn ủng hộ việc giao tỉnh Cà Mau khiến cơ quan ngôi nhà nước có thẩm quyền triển khai dự án công trình. vì vậy, để đảm bảo hợp với quy định pháp lý về đầu tư công và dự án đi theo phân khúc đối tác doanh nghiệp công - tư, UBND tỉnh Cà Mau trình Thủ tướng Chính phủ suy nghĩ giao UBND tỉnh Cà Mau khiến cơ quan ngôi nhà nước có thẩm quyền thực hành dự án công trình.

tuyến cao tốc Cần Thơ - Cà Mau khi là tuyến trục dọc trong chốn Đồng bằng dòng sông Cửu Long đc Thủ tướng Chính phủ phê duyệt thiết kế phát triển mạng mặt đường bộ đường cao tốc nước ta cho năm 2020 và định hướng mang lại năm 2030. Việc dự án con đường đường cao tốc này sẽ tham gia thông đường đường cao tốc Bắc - Nam mặt Đông từ thành phố Hồ Chí Minh - Trung Lương - Mỹ Thuận - Cần Thơ, góp thêm phần hoàn toàn mạng lưới hạ tầng giao thông vào địa điểm, tham gia các nội khu thành phố Hồ Chí Minh rộng lớn phía Nam như: Cần Thơ, Sóc Trăng, Vị Thanh, Bạc Liêu, Cà Mau. đồng thời, kết nối những cao tốc trục ngang Châu Đốc - Cần Thơ - Sóc Trăng cũng như Hà Tiên - Rạch giá - Bạc Liêu, nâng cao thực trạng ùn tắc hạ tầng giao thông trong khu vực, tạo ĐK thúc đẩy phát triển kinh tế - văn hóa truyền thống - xã hội khu vực Tây Nam Bộ.

----------

